# Court letter



## Van17 (Mar 26, 2011)

I received a letter from the court in my mail box, without any envelope...nothing.
Must I sign for this kind of letter or can it just be left in my mail box in this way? How can they prove I received the letter ? And without even an envelope-just the letter folded with a court stamp but no signature.
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Van17 said:


> I received a letter from the court in my mail box, without any envelope...nothing.
> Must I sign for this kind of letter or can it just be left in my mail box in this way? How can they prove I received the letter ? And without even an envelope-just the letter folded with a court stamp but no signature.
> Any help would be much appreciated.


You may find that it was delivered first to your local Ajuntament who opened it, (apparently they can do this and discuss it over coffee), who then passed it on to you.
From experience, though of course I am in Catalunya, so it may be different to where you are, the courts presume you received it and act on said presumption. 
If in doubt you may wish to contact a lawyer who can advise you, in my experience it is better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Van17 (Mar 26, 2011)

JoCatalunya said:


> You may find that it was delivered first to your local Ajuntament who opened it, (apparently they can do this and discuss it over coffee), who then passed it on to you.
> From experience, though of course I am in Catalunya, so it may be different to where you are, the courts presume you received it and act on said presumption.
> If in doubt you may wish to contact a lawyer who can advise you, in my experience it is better to be safe than sorry.


Thank you so much for your reply. I checked with my layer this morning and yes, they hand deliver it without any envelope etc. Even so,it's irrelevant to them whether you receive it or not. They continue with whatever process they feel appropriate. Unbelieveable!!!


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Van17 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. I checked with my layer this morning and yes, they hand deliver it without any envelope etc. Even so,it's irrelevant to them whether you receive it or not. They continue with whatever process they feel appropriate. Unbelieveable!!!


It is indeed, my lawyer has often said that what passes for the law here would be thrown out of courts elsewhere in Europe. When we received a court summons one of the secretaries from the Ajuntament told us about it in Carrefour, not only unbelievable but also embarrassing. Thing is we never got the letter, we just got told one had been delivered to the Ajuntament, when we complained, they said, 'well at least we told you.'


----------



## Van17 (Mar 26, 2011)

JoCatalunya said:


> It is indeed, my lawyer has often said that what passes for the law here would be thrown out of courts elsewhere in Europe. When we received a court summons one of the secretaries from the Ajuntament told us about it in Carrefour, not only unbelievable but also embarrassing. Thing is we never got the letter, we just got told one had been delivered to the Ajuntament, when we complained, they said, 'well at least we told you.'


It's unbelievable. Spain is becoming more like Cuba every day.Thinking about returning to the UK. I think I prefer to live somewhere rainy but where justice exists, rather than somewhere sunny where it's so scandalous!
It seems worse also if you are foreign !


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Agreed!! Fair justice is virtually a non existing word in Spain! There's more to life then the weather!!


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

The Mossos D'escuadra and the Courts here in Catalunya are being investigated by the Ministry of the Interior due to the disproportionate number of extranjeros arrested and found guilty. For instance, out of 1000 cases 999 were found guilty, this apparently is considered impossible.

Not here it would seem.


----------

